# Amazon app?



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone else having problems signing in to the app store?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Found out the problem. Evidently, I had sbf'd/wiped phone and flashed too many roms. Every time I re-dl'ed the Amazon app and logged in, it registered in as a new device. I had 25 registered devices listed.... lol. That's in the three months since I first got the app.

It's working now. Simply had to delete the previous 24.


----------

